
Hulu's New Guarantee: Someone Watched Your (Whole) Ad - ukdm
http://adage.com/article/special-report-digital-conference/hulu-s-guarantee-watched-ad/234164/
======
shadesandcolour
Here's the problem with Hulu's guarantee.

Sure the ad plays all the way to the end when I'm watching a video. Thats
because it has to in order for me to watch the rest of my show. I'm already
invested so unless I have to leave I'm going to let those ads run through. But
I don't watch the whole thing. Most of the time I don't watch it at all. I hit
the mute button and check something else for that minute and a half. It's the
same as fast forwarding on the DVR except you still have to wait till the end
of the ad. Sure Hulu makes money from the ad showing, but the advertiser gets
nothing in return, the ad ran but I didn't watch it.

